# Utah Lake



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

The shape of the plants and its reflection mirrors the shape of the mountain and its reflection. It gives the image balance.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

x2 That'd be a great oil painting on canvas.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, ya gotta love that one.

.


----------

